# Last Sat, Guys day out



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So last Saturday myself, Sam (Cypress) and Bo (sysrock) meet up to eat some grub and smoke some cigars. We meet up at Five Guys Burgers and Fries for lunch. These are new in Houston, started in NY, anyway these are great freaking burgers!! What makes them so good is everything is fresh from the meat to the fresh cut fries. Awesome lunch! Then we headed to Richmond Ave Cigars to light up. Dan (Dan Richmond) was working, been awhile since I have got to hang and smoke with him so that was cool. Was there till closing time. So left there but we wasn't ready to stop smoking. Headed to Stars Sports Bar, we get there and its packed! Yeah they are going to so UFC 100 for free. So we get the first seats outside (closes to the TV) and eat and smoke some more. I was hoping to be in the AC (you can smoke cigars inside there) butwith the sun going down and A good breeze it wasn't bad. So after some good UFC fights we even got to watch a couple ya hoos get in a fight at the Sports Bar LOL. Was a blast!

Bo lighting up









Bo and Sam









Sam, Dan, Me (Frank), and Bo









One of 6 cigars I smoked, Short Story


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a good time Frank! :drinking:


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

6 cigars in one night!! wow!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very cool,,,that first photo shows some serious torching. Always love going to herfs and meeting up with good cigar people.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

The best fight we saw that night was the one we saw live outside the bar. HAHAHA One big mo fo joined in the fight for the sake of fighting.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like a good time. I've never had 6 gars in one night!! You da man!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Man, that looks fun.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

When we get together for a real herf its nothing to get to 5 or 6 cigars for everybody there. Hell I have been up to 9 and 10 more then a couple times


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Seems like a great time but wow that is alot of cigars in one night. Most I have had is three.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Looks like a really good time & it's nice to put some faces with the names I see on here so often. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> When we get together for a real herf its nothing to get to 5 or 6 cigars for everybody there. Hell I have been up to 9 and 10 more then a couple times


Yep me too. When we herf we are always make it at least a 5-6 hour deal. Hell we started at 3 and I left almost at 11:30. 4 cigars isnt that bad in between that time period.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Never tried it but I commend you guys for it.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds like a great time diner, cigar and a show (the fight).


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sounds like a great time.
We have a Five Guys here in Huntington too. Love those burgers!

cheers!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks and sounds like it was a great day.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

looked like a great time , wish i was there!


----------

